# Voice-abo Falle? Next ID/Hanse Inkasso



## prnvik (10 August 2017)

Guten Tag!

Ich brauche eure Hilfe! Wie im Titel erwähnt geht es in meinem Fall um eine Voice-Abo Falle bzw. Abzocke. In meinem Fall ist das die Next ID GmbH. Als ich gemerkt habe dass mir Geld ohne Grund von der oben Genannten Firma Geld abgebucht wird habe ich dort sofort angerufen und gefragt was das soll und dass ich nie ein "Wirtschaftsabonnement" gebucht habe und das dies nicht geht da ich nirgends unterschrieben habe. Die meinten allerdings  doch das geht und (bla..). Jedenfalls bin ich dann zur Bank und habe direkt das Abbuchen von meinem Konto sperren lassen und dachte die werden schon Ruhe geben.

Allerdings lag ich falsch. Es sind sind nun ca 6 Wochen vergangen und der jetzige Stand ist das ich ein Schreiben von dem Oben genannten Inkasso unternehmen bekommen habe. Ich habe im Internet gelesen dass man Widerspruch eingelegen sollte und nach einem Prüfprotokoll verlangen sollte. Das habe ich auch getan und heute dieses Schreiben von dem Inkasso Unternehmen erhalten


Wie Sollte ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?

bitte um Eure Hilfe,

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2017)

Das Ding ist alles aber kein Prüfprotokoll nach § 45 TkG
Ein Prüfprotokoll kann nur der Provider erstellen und nicht irgendein Inkasso oder sonst ein Dienst.
Was die da schreiben ist m.E. sogar das Eingeständnis über die Verletzung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses wenn die über den Inhalt der Kommunikation Bescheid wissen.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen was ICH machen würde - nämlich genau GARNICHTS.
Nächster (möglicher) Halt --> Mahnbescheid (aber nur echt vom Mahngericht) --> dem vollumfänglich widersprechen (wenns denn überhaupt soweit kommt)
Und dann müßten die bei Gericht die Hosen runterlassen wann z.B. die Widerrufsbelehrung in welcher Form überlassen wurde, wer der eigentliche Vertragspartner mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift ist usw.

Nochwas zum Prüfbericht und wie der auszusehen hat
https://www.kanzlei.biz/30-10-2008-ag-papenburg-4-c-247-08-iv/


----------



## prnvik (10 August 2017)

hey ,

erstmal vielen dank für die Antwort! Also soll ich denen nichts per E-Mail oder sonst irgendwie antworten?


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2017)

prnvik schrieb:


> Also s*oll* ich denen nichts per E-Mail oder sonst irgendwie antworten?


was du tun *sollst* mußt du schon selber entscheiden. 


Hippo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur sagen was ICH machen würde - nämlich genau GARNICHTS.


----------



## BenTigger (10 August 2017)

Mit jeder unnötigen Antwort kann man was falsches schreiben, das dann gegen einen ausgelegt werden kann.
Hast *du* einen Vertrag unterschrieben?
Nein??
Dann Fuck u Göthe...
ist ein Film, den ich dann lieber mit dem Geld im Kino angesehen würde 

Wenn mir so ein Ding gesendet wird, und ich mich bereits bei denen gemeldet habe, würde ich die Inkassobude ignorieren.
Und ICH würde warten bis die mich vor Gericht zerren, um dann zu fragen, habt ihr einen Vertrag mit MIR ? Beweist mal, das ICH die Nummer angerufen habe.


----------

